

GraphTV: IMDB ratings trendlines, using Flask, Highcharts, and Heroku - danso
http://graphtv.kevinformatics.com/tt0092455

======
tsumnia
It doesn't look like it works on Cosmos Space-Time. Other than that, really
cool.

